# New Vacuum Cleaner



## rkunsaw (Jan 13, 2014)

Brooke wanted a new Dyson vacuum cleaner so I ordered one from Amazon. It came a few days ago and today she decided we needed to vacuum the floor. She was even nice enough to let me use it.:aargh:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

Do you think it's worth the price, Larry? I've always thought Dyson was over-priced.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 13, 2014)

We can often get cheap deals on Dysons, and it does help to get rid of the cat hair!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2014)

Are they easy to handle?  I bought a bagless vacuum once, that I had to wrestle with just to maneuver it around the house.  To make things worse, it kept cutting off, because it had a feature where if it overheats, it shuts down.  Well, I was cussin' all the way back to the store to unload that monster.   Like my old bagged one the best, got an expensive Oreck, lightweight, but doesn't do the job...also blows through belts like there's no tomorrow, so it mainly stays parked in my basement.  And one thing I don't do, it overuse my vacuums.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't know how it compares to other brands except the older models we've had. We got the smallest Dyson which doesn't have the power of the bigger models but she wanted something lighter to push around.

Even so  I think it did a much better job than any other vacuum we've had.

They are pricey  but I checked around and considering shipping charges, taxes and everything Amazon was nearly $100 cheaper than walmart.

Too early to say but I think it may be worth the price.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 13, 2014)

_They are expensive  but i am a great believer in paying for quality, i have a Dyson upright and also a Dyson hand held and they are fantastic, you think your floor is fairly clean until you run over it with your Dyson, it's amazing what dirt is picked up. Their customer service is excellent heck they have even given me a free turbo head, and something most wouldn't know is that you can trade in your old Dyson for a new one for a lot less than the new price, i was quoted $350 for an $900 one.
      Word of warning i wrecked my barrel Dyson when i was living in a unit i bought, unbeknown to me the person who used to live there used carpet deodorising powder  to cover up the fact she had a dog in there and it wrecks the motor, nearly had a fire as well because the powder was thick on the air inlet for the ducted heating, i wasn't impressed._


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 13, 2014)

That reminds me I have to vacuum tomorrow...Rkunsaw..would you like to try out my vacuum cleaner...I'll let you!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 13, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> That reminds me I have to vacuum tomorrow...Rkunsaw..would you like to try out my vacuum cleaner...I'll let you!



I sure will. Don't do anything until I get there.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 13, 2014)

you don't have to worry about that.:sleeping:


----------



## Murphy (Jan 13, 2014)

From a mere males perspective -- I've had a Dyson DC23 for 4 years now and have found it to be over-priced because its very noisy, heavy (if you have stairs) considering its mostly plastic, the cord is too short and the locating pin on the 'low-down' head breaks off rendering it totally useless. Probably the worst thing is Dyson have *NO* after sales service and ignore all contact.

I will be looking elsewhere when buying another vacuum


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 13, 2014)

Due to a loathing of vacuum cleaners in general I've opted for vinyl and only have carpet in the bedrooms as on oversight, forgot to state forcefully enough to ditch the carpet and I wanted the vinyl right through!  The unit will be carpetless though.  

Any old cheapy vac or broom will pick up off vinyil with minimum effort.  And a steam mop swabbing occasionally is a lot easier than getting carpets cleaned.  

No way I'd indulge in a Dyson, I bought a $300 Meile that is so powerful it sucks the carpet off the floor and I can't push the damned thing so it has be turned down to lighter level which makes it no better than the 70 buck one I picked up on special.  Neither get much of a workout lately.


----------



## GDAD (Jan 13, 2014)

Our Dyson has been around for six years & is the best Vacuum we've had, would not consider another brand.
It has never broken down. Every couple of months I pull it apart & wash it , & re-assemble.:yeah:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 13, 2014)

You've seen 'em before ....


----------



## That Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

Vacuuming sucks!  (sorry, couldn't resist)

I bought an all-American made vacuum last year.  Looks just like the good ol' Electrolux my mom and grandmother used.  Actually, vacuuming is a chore I don't mind.  Probably because it's easy . . . which means I must not be doing it correctly...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 13, 2014)

Bought this Hoover about 2 years ago on Amazon for $120 to use downstairs.  Tile and laminate down stairs and carpet in bedroom, and this little number is a sucking power house, and it's lightweight. No bells and whistles, just a good little worker.

I bought a Sears canister a year before this one for almost $400, to replace the one I had for about 25 years..Although it cost twice as much as the old one did, the quality and ease of use does not compare to the old one.  I keep it upstairs to use up there when the thought strikes me to go up there make sure no one has moved in without me knowing.

I hate vacuuming as much as I used to hate panty hose.  I always swore the same evil tormentor invented both.

Oh yeah, one thing I love about this vacuum is the loooonnngg power cord! It's orange (?) like a heavy duty extension cord.


*Hoover C1404 Elite Lightweight Commercial Upright Vacuum with 35-Foot Power Cord, 7.10 Amp*


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 14, 2014)

We use rechargeables for the day-to-day stuff and only get the big boppers out occasionally.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 14, 2014)

They are good DB, had/have one but some helpful elf who was helping me pack in Singo managed to separate the vac unit from the recharger stand and I never did find that.  Why would anyone pack it in a box instead of leaving them together?? siiiiiigh.  

It may have been the same person who thought it a good idea to take my daytime driving glasses off the buffet and throw them into a box with the kitchen junk too.  I was up until 1am in a total panic going through everything in the last minute boxes to find them as I couldn't have driven up here next day without them!
'Nobody' remembered doing it though.  aaaaagh.

(Gee, thought I was over that, obviously not. 

)


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 14, 2014)

We have a big Dirt Devil, 12 amps, it's bag less and has "wind tunnel action" and a rinse-able filter. It sucks, but in a good way.

This is at least our 3rd vacuum over the years. Not much is built to last anymore!


----------



## TICA (Jan 14, 2014)

I vacuum every day.   With 3 cats and 2 dogs, I have to or the place has tumbleweeds of animal hair floating along the floors.  I've removed all of the carpeting in the house and have vinyl and laminate flooring.  I have a Kenmore (Sears) that does the job just fine.   When it breaks, I won't go back to Sears as their service has gone sooooooo downhill that I wouldn't buy a roll of toilet paper from them anymore but I have had this vacuum for about 7 years with no problem.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 14, 2014)

*ROOMBA CAT*


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 14, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> [ Snip ]
> (Gee, thought I was over that, obviously not.
> 
> )


There are some things you never get over Di ..... I still regret my parents giving away my favourite bib-and-brace overalls when I was three.


----------

